# Methode einer anderen Klasse per JButton ausführen !



## JaVaM (12. November 2012)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem ! Ich habe eine Klasse *Menü* und eine Klasse *DartpfeilB*.

Im Menü gibt es einen JButton (Spielen) , welcher eine Methode aus der Klasse *DartpfeilB* im JFrame der Klasse *Menü* darstellen soll . 

Wie löse ich das Problem am besten ? Ich stehe echt auf dem Schlauch 


LG JaVaM


----------



## HonniCilest (12. November 2012)

Entweder die Methode ist static oder du legst ein Objekt DartpfeilB an.


----------



## JaVaM (12. November 2012)

Ich werde morgen mal schauen ! Aber schonmal danke 



HonniCilest hat gesagt.:


> Entweder die Methode ist static oder du legst ein Objekt DartpfeilB an.



Könntest du mir ein Beispiel geben ?!


----------



## vfl_freak (13. November 2012)

Moin,

Du weist nicht, wie Du eine Methode als "static" deklarierst oder ein Objekt Deiner Klasse anlegst 

Beispiele:

```
private static void meineMethode()
{ ... }
// ==========================
DartpfeilB myDartPfeil = new DartPfeilB();
```

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## dyed (18. November 2012)

Grob gesagt: In der Klasse, mit dem JButton, müsst du ein Objekt erzeugen.

Der Name der Klasse, wo die benötigte Methode ist, ist jetzt beispielsweise "Test".
Der Name des erstellten Objekts ist "test1".
Dann: 
	
	
	



```
Test test1 = new Test()
```

Wenn du das geschafft hast, musst du nur noch auf deinen JButton klicken.
Du kommst jetzt in den gewünschten Bereich und machst dann:

```
test1."METHODENNAMEN HIER REINSCHREIBEN"()
```

Das sollte es gewesen sein. 
Falls du noch fragen oder Verständnisprobleme hast, schreibe diese einfach.

Grüße dyed


----------

